# i need help with wardrobe building in awkward spaces!



## emjaylu (17 Jun 2012)

Hi everybody,

I am re-designing my bedroom, however i've got an awkward shaped room with 2 alcoves, one really deep one and one thin one. I have a stupid boiler which is out of the wall, like a cupboard so i cant put anything along that wall.

Could someone look at attached photos and possibly design something where everything would fit but still look spaceious?

The main thing i need is storage, As a girl i seem to have hauled hundreds of clothes which i no longer have space for in my tiny wardrobe.

If anybody wants measurements i could measure all of the walls so you have a better idea of how big the space is.

Thanks!


----------



## angelboy (26 Jun 2012)

Can you provide some measurements?

Wardrobes, generally, have a optimum depth so that clothes can be hung correctly.


----------



## Stormer1940 (2 Jul 2012)

And that depth being around 600mm...


----------

